# Fishing The Surf, Jensen Beach 6/18-6/21



## HookedThumb (Jul 10, 2007)

Will be in town June 18th - 21st to visit family but am staying on the beach. I am from North Carolina and have been surf fishing up there for about a year. I was wondering what I can expect if I try and escape any time I can in the early morning, afternoon, evening or night that time of year. I typically just fish with cut fresh shrimp or cut mullet/whiting on a hi-lo rig or a fishfinder, but have no idea if that will work. 
If you know of some baits that will work for fish that time of year I would appreciate it. Also may try fishing off bridges as I have heard it is good as well. I have two 10 foot rods, a 7 foot rod, and a 9 foot rod all of which I usually just put in sand spikes and wait it out. Again, just not sure what would work down there, any help would be greatly appreciated.

I think I can hit the "Snook Nook" across the bridge for bait, is it a nice place?


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

My family lives down in jensen beach. The snook are hanging around the causeway, either end. Snook Nook is an awesome shop, real nice guys. A ton of mullet hang around there if you have a cast net. If not you can pick up live shrimp from the Nook and catch everything on it. From the beach I heard of blues and jacks on lures. Lots of bait around, good luck!


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Where on the beach are you staying?

I would hit the beach early in the morning right before sunup through about 9am, then again about an hour or two before sunset. This will get you snook and bluefish in close, and maybe some whiting and croaker. If the high tide is occurring at the same time that is ideal.

Use one light rod with a two-hook whiting rig, bait with fleas, shrimp or cut bait and fish it in the first trough for whiting, croakers and snook. 

Use a second rod farther out for blues and whatever else swims by. A fishfinder with a live or dead finger mullet is tops, or tie a heavier two hook dropper and fish finger mullet, shrimp or cut bait.

While soaking bait, take your 7 footer and cast a spoon or jig parallel to the shore in the first trough. Snook will hit these.

Midday is good for whiting, croakers and drum with two-hook droppers, fleas & shrimp. Catch a little whiting and throw him back out for the big guys to find.

If baitfish come in close at anytime have a spoon ready to cast and a rig set up to throw dead mullet or whatever bait you can catch. I have seen baitfish washed, or jumping right on the sand. Hook 'em up and throw them right back out, you will get hit.

The bridges on Jensen Beach Causeway are good night or day. Same rigs and bait as on the beach. The snook guys swear by chartreuse flairtail hawks, I like to freeline live pinfish for snook and blues. 

You will also find snapper, small grouper and flounder on the bridges. Fish them like you would anywhere else. I think the bridges are best two hours before through two hours after a tide change.


----------



## HookedThumb (Jul 10, 2007)

Great, I mean great information guys, much thanks...

I think the wife made reservations at the Courtyard. I will try your suggestions and let you know how I do. Man I can't wait now... Looks like we might hop on the Lady Stuart Charter as well depending on the weather...


----------

